# Assassin Snails?



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

I found 2 baby assassin snails in my 65g i never had assassin in there just ramshorn and pond snails and 4 apple snails i did however move plants from my shrimp tank and cpo tank to the 65g however i thought assassin burrowed and laid eggs have I been misinformed?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Your assumptions are correct. They like to burrow and lay eggs.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello jaymz.

Assasins typically lay eggs randomly in plants. The lay one at a time and looks like small gelatin squares.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Similar to this? its a bad pic Blackberry camera i have about 5-6 of these spread out in crevasses on my driftwood


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Yup. Thats an assassin's egg.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

nice  i've never had them breed in the 4 years ive been putting them in my tank


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

i had assassin snails before but never had eggs.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

jobber said:


> Your assumptions are correct. They like to burrow and lay eggs.


Is that why i can't find them sometimes?, sneaky buggers.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Always knew they burrowed heres a pic i just took im finding eggs everywhere lol thats one of my week old gold bees beside an egg


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

NEXT QUESTION Please!!! Upon further review i have like over 30 of these eggs probably more i stopped counting, i moved my sumbmersable heater last night they are on the glass on the driftwood all over my crypts and swords.. How many of these can i expect to hatch? i have been looking on line and i can only find limited information...anyone have wisdom to share on these buggers and how long til they hatch??


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The expectations all depends on water conditions as to if and when they do hatch. I've had mine lay hundreds of eggs throughout the driftwood and plant leaves. Haven't seen mcuh of them hatch....yet. if they do hatch, sell them or give them to members on this forum. They are a prized commodity as they eat other pesky snails.


----------

